# Anyone looking for Lea & Perrins: Thick Classic Worcestershire Sauce



## talan64 (Sep 14, 2015)

Not sure how many people use Lea & Perrins:* Thick Classic Worcestershire Sauce*, but I had started using it to rub on beef before seasoning (kind of like mustard on pork).  I ran out, and had a heck of a time finding it.  I looked in all my local stores, to no avail, seems everyone carries the regular stuff, but *no one carries the thick!*   I finally found it online on the online order site for Walmart.  They don't have it in any of my local stores, but I was able to order it online.  So of course I order 6 bottles, just in case. I figure the bottles sealed will not go bad, and I'd hate to see Lea & Perrins stop making it.

Anyways, if you use it, and can't find it go to the online Walmart site, you can order it there!


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 14, 2015)

Side note - I tried a bottle of Grace brand "Fish and Meat Sauce" and it tastes like a 50/50 mix of Worcestershire and catsup. It's thick like catsup.


----------



## seenred (Sep 14, 2015)

I've had the same problem here Talan, and I came to the same conclusion as you...the only place I can find it is online.  Bearcarver turned me on to this. Now I almost always slather some on briskets before applying rub. 

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 14, 2015)

Here it is now sold as the "Bold"


----------



## talan64 (Sep 14, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here it is now sold as the "Bold"


What store have you found it at?  I haven't seen bold, but now I will buy one and see.


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 14, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here it is now sold as the "Bold"


Yep. The stores in FL carry "Bold Steak Sauce" which is basically the same thing as the thick. It is what I use as a slather on beef.


----------

